# White Ring Neck Dove in bad situation--needs home



## Ingy

I'm in a bad place concerning my ringneck, Emily. I've relocated from Northern California to Berkeley, California, and had to leave my wonderful dove behind. She is living with my father now at his place and he is not giving her the treatment she needs.

I will be going up to get Emily on the 30th of this month (December) to bring her down to the SF Bay Area. This is were it gets really hard for me to talk about it. I've moved in with my girlfriend, and we have a very small apartment and 2 cats, of which I feel severely unsafe keeping any small animal around (playful, excited cats they are!)


I've also come out of the closet to my father, and he does "not" want to have my belongings in his house anymore--and that included Emily. I've posted some ads and photos all over hoping to find her a house immediately after the 30th. I've cried so many tears over this. The Shelters have been no help whatsoever. One turned me to MickaBoo (http://www.mickaboo.com), where I found MickaCoo, and they turned me here--thank GOD! I think I've finally found someplace useful.

Can any of you help me find a place that will help me home her? Can any of you please help me find a home for Emily? I will re-post the ad I have been putting up on the bottom of this post. I feel awful...I feel like an inadequate bird-mommy! I don't want to let Emily down. I know there is someone out there who will love her as much as I do....


----------



## Ingy

*The ad....*

Emily is a 4 year old, white female ring-neck dove. She is a very lively, happy bird who aims to please and loves everyone she meets. She gets along very well with women and men alike, but she does seem to bond more with a woman. She has not had any interaction with any children.

Due to relocation, I will be unable to care for her any more. She will be available to adopt after the Holidays (late December, very early January.) She must have a home soon; please consider this little wonderful bird into your home.

She is a good girl who always seeks to please her owners; however, she is very shy when first meeting people, as any animal would be. Do not be surprised if she does not seem to like you at first; she has a huge heart and is a soothing, positive pet who adores attention. She always wants to make friends with her family. She would do best with a small family or a 1 person house hold with her new parent(s) over the age of 16.

Emily is not able to live with any cats at all, and she has never lived with any other doves/birds, but I believe she could learn to share her life with other like-birds with some positive interaction with such. 

Please keep in mind that Emily also has CRS (Chronic Reproductive Syndrome.) Essentially, this means that she bonds very, very hard to certain people and will try to show her devotion through obsessive egg laying. I am unsure if she will continue this behavior with a new owner. She requires a calcium-rich diet because she lays 2 eggs twice every month. To help her not think in a mate-owner mindset, please keep in mind not to pet Emily in a way that she may find sexual. One should never pet a bird with CRS on the bottom or the lower back, nor under the wings, as it stimulates the nesting process and egg laying. She has no history of being egg-bound. 

Thank you for considering my little Emily. She is a wonderful, quiet bird who means the world to me. I would like her to have the best home ever; I would keep her if it were possible, but it is not. I would be glad to take any questions or concerns about her at the e-mail [email protected]. 


For the forum, I have created an album with photos of Emily; it can be seen here: http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/album.php?albumid=1019


----------



## Mindy

I'm sorry to hear about your situation. I hope someone can help you with emily. I hope your dad comes around also. Very sad when parents can't love there children unconditionally. 

I think you need to get emily from your dads asap. Even if you have to keep her in your apartment with the cats. I have 12 cats and I'm able to have all of my birds inside. It does take some extra effort but its worth it. Just got done looking at the pictures, she is precious. min


----------



## doveone52

Agree with Mindy on all counts. Btw, my daughter is also gay and it does take some rethinking on the part of the parents but I am way past that. I don't think I can help w/ Emily. Where in NC is your Dad located? Anywhere near Rocky Mount? Also, you can pm me if you ever need to talk. My heart and prayers go out to you.


----------



## spirit wings

oh If only I was closer, I would take her in minuet..I have three white RN hens I love.. I know someone will want Emily it just may take some time. Im going to assume shipping is out of the question...it is getting a bit cold for that anyway...but if it was someone not too far from you with the same temps it could be an option if no one is found closer. Good luck with finding that perfect home for her I know you will...and Good for you for being true to yourself.


----------



## Elizabethy

Hi, Katie-

Thank you so much for advocating for Emily here at Pigeon Talk! I've copied and distributed your post about her. Please keep us updated on how things are going.

All best,


----------



## maryjane

Hi Katie, don't worry, we will find a wonderful, loving home here for your dear Emily. I'm also sorry that your dad is unable to understand you, or unable to try, or whatever the case may be. So many parents miss out on so much of their children's lives due to lack of acceptance and their own, often archaic, beliefs. My dearest friend in the world is gay and his father "disowned" him years ago. My thought is, what a huge loss for his father. But I know it must still be very painful after having the guts to come out and then be shot down by a loved one. I hope his views change and you are able to have a relationship in the future!! There are, it seems, more of us in Northern California on the forum than anywhere else, so finding Emily a place should be a piece of cake. I just placed my own little male RN, Ivan, with one of our favorite members, so I understand how hard it is to give up your Emily. But you are doing what's best for her it sounds like. Keep us posted and keep checking back.


----------



## Ingy

Holy cow--wow...First of all, thank you so much to all of you for showing me that there are such wonderful, wonderful people here who are so beautiful and caring! Not just about my Emily, but to my personal situation....I feel so ashamed of myself for putting her into this awful situation, but when I see your positive thoughts and helpful, caring advice--gosh, that really hit home. Thank you 

Elizabeth, I got the e-mail, thank you! Holy cow! I opened my inbox today after an afternoon of doctor's appointments--that's enough to bring anyone down for a while! And I just cried and cried such happy tears when I saw the reply e-mails and letter from pij enthusiasts from all over!

I have replied to quite few, and I am preparing myself for some e-mails back--I hope  There was one reply that really struck a chord with me. I'm one for confidentiality, so I won't divulge here, but oh gosh, I think--if all goes well--maybe Emily may have a new mama and friend! Cross your fingers, people--I am so thankful, there just isn't any words or phrases that can adequately show you all how much you all rock! 

I'll keep you all informed as I go along into this process. Have a great weekend, everyone. I have a good feeling!


----------



## pigeonmama

Personally, I wish I could adopt Emily, right along with you and your significant other, then you and Emily could continue to stay together.
Daryl


----------



## doveone52

You rock, Pigeon Mama!


----------



## maryjane

Watch out, Daryl'll do it!! She'll have you crammed in between BB and a pigeon or two as well as some dogs. Hopefully not the dog that eats everything.


----------



## Ingy

Good news, people! I believe I have found Emily's home. We are working out the details, and if it works out, I believe Emily is going to be moving in soon with this truly fantastic woman. I never imagined to be embraced so fully by anyone like this...Thank you so much to my new friends and to Emily's new potential Mama. 

I have nothing but good feelings....I am so loved and so honored. Thank you.....


----------



## Mindy

That is great news, please let us know when it all takes place and hopefully it all goes smoothly. min


----------



## Big T

Great news, glad to hear it. Give Dad time, he will come around, a daughter that cares about her bird as much as you do learned that from a caring family. I wish you and Emily the very best.

God Best,
Tony


----------



## Jay3

Big T said:


> Great news, glad to hear it. Give Dad time, he will come around, a daughter that cares about her bird as much as you do learned that from a caring family. I wish you and Emily the very best.
> 
> God Best,
> Tony


Ya know, that's a very good point.


----------



## Ingy

Awww, shucks; thanks, Big T, Jay...

We're in the discussions of tickets and such now. I am so happy....

However, it looks like Emily's new Mama might not be here until a few days after the 30th. I'm going to be looking into a temporary home for her until she can come and pick Emily up. 

Mama suggested looking at Mickacoo again, since it's just going to be for a short while. Elizabethy, I'll be sending you an e-mail soon, it looks like. I hate to ask for so much help; please know how much this means to me. You all are such a blessing!!! 

Love to you all--bear with me here. It looks like my prayers have been answered


----------



## mookeeman

congradulations on finding a new home for her i hope all goes well for her in the future


----------



## Forest

I'm the lucky person aiming to adopt Emily. I'm honored that Katie feels comfortable with the idea; I know how I would feel if I had to give up my beloved dove, Little Ahab. Thank you so much Katie, for that and for the kind words.

Katie and Emily's tale just reached out to me, and as I'd long been thinking of a second dove to be friend, neighbor (maybe more!) for Ahab, I couldn't resist. It seemed like such a perfect fit: a dove who really enjoys human attention too, and is used to much personal adoration!

I have a friend I'd been wanting to see in San Fransisco, too, and that added to my creative rationalizations... 

So, I'll have the pleasure of meeting Katie and her sweet new household, and going home with one of them. I'm in Colorado, but I've got reservations to fly to San Fransisco on Jan. 9th for the happy event, and fly back with little Emily in the cabin with me on Jan. 11th. 

By the bye, US Air is our friend (though for a hefty price) -- they will still allow a bird to be a "cabin pet." Most of the airlines have gotten horribly picky and paranoid about that. United, for instance, will allow a "canary, finch or parakeet" as a cabin pet, but no other kind of bird at all (I'm sure they really mean "budgie" -- little do they realize all that might fall under "parakeet!") I called to verify that weird rule. And even that's better than most, now. But Emily has her own ticket on US Air.

I also hope to go meet Elizabeth of the Rescue Report, one of my heroes, and see some King Pigeons! I definitely don't have the space for one of those huge beautiful birds yet, but they fascinate me. 

So, Katie, Emily, here I come! 

Forest
http://forestbeings.com


----------



## Mindy

Forrest, I'm glad your getting emily. After reading your other threads, you will be a perfect parent. Can't wait for pictures and stories. I hope the time fly's by until you can make the trip but it probably won't. I'm keeping my fingers crossed this whole time, until she gets home to colorado. min


----------



## TAWhatley

Wowser! My heart is in my throat .. good for you Forest and Emily and Katie .. I am SOOOOO happy this has all worked out. Please do keep us posted!

Terry


----------



## Charis

That is wonderful, Forest.


----------



## Forest

Thank you, Friends. There's no greater compliment than to be thought a Good Bird Parent by you!

I feel so fortunate to be able to pull it off. After a tough couple of years, there's enough good news in my world to make me feel more confident, and fit for daring-do. Amazingly for an artist, in these or any times, I have plenty of work and clients... I just need to get very, very productive (hence the shortness of my trip).

I'm going to rearrange things so little Emily, like Ahab and Pigeon Queequeg, will be able to watch both the other birds and me working all day, with a window view, too. And carefully supervised contact with Ahab little by little. And as much petting from me as she'll allow, of course. I'm convinced petting Ahab kept me from going off the deep end during the loss of my mother, and now I'm an bird-petting addict!

Oh, and be assured I use bird-safe materials!!

More anon,
Forest


----------



## kippermom

Her own ticket? What is she using for picture i.d.? Do you think they will "frisk" her? Search her bags?  I am sure it will be fine....my doves never look very threatening!


----------



## Forest

Ah yes, Kippermom... they already warned me over the phone that if she "becomes offensive" we'll have to leave the plain! They didn't say what happens if I become offensive... or if we become offensive mid-flight...


----------



## Birdmom4ever

Ingy said:


> Awww, shucks; thanks, Big T, Jay...
> 
> We're in the discussions of tickets and such now. I am so happy....
> 
> However, it looks like Emily's new Mama might not be here until a few days after the 30th. I'm going to be looking into a temporary home for her until she can come and pick Emily up.
> 
> Mama suggested looking at Mickacoo again, since it's just going to be for a short while. Elizabethy, I'll be sending you an e-mail soon, it looks like. I hate to ask for so much help; please know how much this means to me. You all are such a blessing!!!
> 
> Love to you all--bear with me here. It looks like my prayers have been answered


Katie, my heart went out to you when I read your story and I'm delighted to know you have found a new home for your sweet Emily. I love doves and work with Elizabeth Y as I can to help rescued doves. We have 14 ringnecks (mostly rescues) plus 91 pigeons. We also have 12 cage birds indoors. 

If you still need a temporary home for Emily until Forest can get her, I can help you with that. Our house _is_ very busy, but everyone is bird savvy and it's relatively peaceful: Three adults and one teenager plus 12 birds indoors. Two of my doves currently live inside because the male, a rescue, has a large bare patch on his back and it's too cold for him outside. I could put Emily up in a cage by herself until Forest takes her. Just let me know.

-Cathy


----------



## Forest

Oh Cathy -- not to jump the gun before Katie answers, but I'm so happy to see your kind offer! My good friend in SF offered to keep her for us, but I'm worried that he's not really set up for it, and I was asking Elizabeth about alternatives...

So, if Katie agrees, I would hop up & down and say Yes, yes please!! It sounds ideal.

If you could email me your location, I could study Google maps and be thinking how to get to you when I come: perhaps rent a car, pick up Katie (what do you think, Katie?) and... [email protected]

Oh, I sympathize re your dove with the bare patch -- my Ahab (rescue) has a small one over his old wing fracture, and that pink skin always looks so vulnerable. 

Thanks so much!!


----------



## Birdmom4ever

Thank you, Forest. I'm a little far away (south San Jose), but I promise I would take good care of Emily until you could get here. I'll PM you my exact location and contact info.

Phoenix is our guy with the bare patch and I posted his story on PT back in August when we got him. He had zero feathers from the back of his head, across his back and shoulders; even his tail was exposed. The feathers he did have were thin, brittle and in very poor condition. 

Now he has his "ring" back, his tail is covered and he's re-grown most of his wing shield feathers. He molted out and his new feathers look great. But he still has a big bare patch on his back. There's one new feather this week. Progress has been very slow and I'm not sure if the bare patch will ever completely fill in but I'm hoping. We joke that I should knit him a little sweater, but I don't think he would appreciate it. 

-Cathy


----------



## Forest

Thank you, Cathy! Got the PM. More soon!
Forest


----------



## Birdmom4ever

Just wanted to update everyone that Katie brought Emily down on December 31st and she has settled happily into our household. It turns out it will work better with Forest's schedule for her to pick Emily up on January 23rd, so we are keeping her until then.

Emily does indeed love everyone she meets. Most birds don't like my deaf son Alex, perhaps because he sounds odd. That saddens him because he's a gentle soul who loves animals. So it delights him no end when Emily flies right over and lands on his head. She "laughs" a lot and has the sweetest little spirit. She is in a separate cage but in the same room as my two indoor doves but shows absolutely no interest in them. I don't think Emily knows she _is _a dove--she's a tiny person with feathers. Or perhaps a little angel. We feel very fortunate to have her stay with us. 

-Cathy


----------



## TAWhatley

Thank you for the update, Cathy. I'm glad that all is well and things are just exactly as they should be.

Terry


----------



## doveone52

Birdmom4ever said:


> Just wanted to update everyone that Katie brought Emily down on December 31st and she has settled happily into our household. It turns out it will work better with Forest's schedule for her to pick Emily up on January 23rd, so we are keeping her until then.
> 
> Emily does indeed love everyone she meets. Most birds don't like my deaf son Alex, perhaps because he sounds odd. That saddens him because he's a gentle soul who loves animals. So it delights him no end when Emily flies right over and lands on his head. She "laughs" a lot and has the sweetest little spirit. She is in a separate cage but in the same room as my two indoor doves but shows absolutely no interest in them. I don't think Emily knows she [Iis[/I] a dove--she's a tiny person with feathers. Or perhaps a little angel. We feel very fortunate to have her stay with us.
> 
> -Cathy


How wonderful, birdmom! There is something very special about being accepted by a bird. Another great save by the PT peeps!


----------



## pigeonmama

Poor Alex will miss his little friend when she goes on to her new home, I'm sure. Will you try to find a hand tamed friend for him after Emily leaves?
Daryl


----------

